

Show HN: How a constellation is made - codevinsky
http://codevinsky.github.io/constellations/

======
scrumper
This is pretty but it could use some context. What are you showing off here,
some kind of attraction modeling technique to get particles to stick close to
your skeletal chicken/dinosaur mutant?

It doesn't really seem to act like gravity; more like a heuristic where a
particle slows down as it approaches a line on the creature perpendicular to
its path.

------
rip747
When did Hacker News become Reddit?

[http://codevinsky.github.io/constellations/img/constellation...](http://codevinsky.github.io/constellations/img/constellation.png)

